# Somebody is posting me porn contents from gmail id to my office Id



## kikaur (Jan 16, 2012)

Somebody is posting me porn contents from gmail id to my office Id.ID Can somebody help me locate who this person is?
I have message headers with me and Id from which I am receiving mails,I think the person is from my office only as all emails are coming on my office email id.
I used IP Locater and it says RIVATE IP ADDRESS LAN. 
We use citrix to access Virtual machine and this person might have used VM to send email.Pls help me or guide me.




Please Also Include:

Operating system (e.g. WinXP): windoes 2001 Program and version you use to access Gmail (e.g. Internet Explorer 9 or Outlook 2003): outlook 2007
Your antivirus software (e.g. Norton 2007):symantec
Any extensions, toolbars or plug-ins:none


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

gmail id 

Whos gmail id?


----------



## kikaur (Jan 16, 2012)

the person is using his own gmail id and not mine.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

then contact gmail support and tell them what is going on.

most likely the gmail id has been hacked. Let Gmail support take care of it.


----------

